# Aus credit card or Indian credit card for visa fee?



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Which one will work out cheaper? Aus credit card or the Indian credit card ?
I am just trying to save few bucks here...as I have both options.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Where are you paying? Online or to a overseas embassy?
Online takes in Au$ - cheaper to use aus card, no exchange fee. But depends on when & how you'll pay it off. Could be hit with exchange fees if not paying in $
Embassy takes in local currency - cheaper to use local card for same reason!


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

_shel said:


> Where are you paying? Online or to a overseas embassy?
> Online takes in Au$ - cheaper to use aus card, no exchange fee. But depends on when & how you'll pay it off. Could be hit with exchange fees if not paying in $
> Embassy takes in local currency - cheaper to use local card for same reason!


I will be applying online and will use my friend's card living in Aus to pay or else will use my local credit card to pay online. I have to find out how much the local bank chargers for international transactions.


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Aus Credit Card should be cheaper for online, as there won't be any currency exchange overhead.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Au$ cards are usually cheaper as there is no "exchange fee" as in many other countries ( Belgium for example). However be careful! Some banks like Westpac still charge you "overseas transaction fee". Which is minimal. $0.5 per overseas transaction if I'm not wrong.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> Which one will work out cheaper? Aus credit card or the Indian credit card ?
> I am just trying to save few bucks here...as I have both options.


I had used a friend's Indian AMEX card to pay the fee and the exchange rate on xe . com at that time was INR 52.

I (my friend I mean) was billed at the rate of 54.35 so that is about 5% extra than what the exchange rate appears on the forex websites.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

atsurti said:


> I had used a friend's Indian AMEX card to pay the fee and the exchange rate on xe . com at that time was INR 52.
> 
> I (my friend I mean) was billed at the rate of 54.35 so that is about 5% extra than what the exchange rate appears on the forex websites.


thanks all for your advises. I have applied a while before using Indian credit card itself. yet to chk how much they charged.

BTW, how long I have to wait to get the automated response from DIAC?
Right now, If I check the status of my application it says "25/02/2012 Application received - processing commenced " and it lists the applicant's and dependent's medical required message.
Will I get a mail with a link to attach my documents?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> thanks all for your advises. I have applied a while before using Indian credit card itself. yet to chk how much they charged.
> 
> BTW, how long I have to wait to get the automated response from DIAC?
> Right now, If I check the status of my application it says "25/02/2012 Application received - processing commenced " and it lists the applicant's and dependent's medical required message.
> Will I get a mail with a link to attach my documents?


Wait for some time... you will get a huge automated email... it will have all the details... The documents can be uploaded using the below link... 

PROVIDING DOCUMENTS

Electronic lodgement of applications provides an effective service for applicants to provide documents to the department. eVisa applicants should attach documents online at: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel

The reference details for this application are: Primary Applicant's name; Transaction Reference Number; and Permission Request ID. These details are located on the top left hand corner of the first page of this letter.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Wait for some time... you will get a huge automated email... it will have all the details... The documents can be uploaded using the below link...
> 
> PROVIDING DOCUMENTS
> 
> ...


cool. But it just says to select a doc type and attach the document. How do I make sure I attached all mandatory documents for each and every applicant? How about naming convention for each file I upload? Do I need it name them in such a way that the CO will easily identify that it is for 'this' applicant?

Sorry to hijack this thread...just want to get clarified on my doubts...


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> cool. But it just says to select a doc type and attach the document. How do I make sure I attached all mandatory documents for each and every applicant? How about naming convention for each file I upload? Do I need it name them in such a way that the CO will easily identify that it is for 'this' applicant?
> 
> Sorry to hijack this thread...just want to get clarified on my doubts...


I named all documents for me preceding with my firstname_lastname... Same for my wife...

For e.g. passport pages would be firstname_lastname_passport_pages.pdf

Basically make it easy for the CO.

Be aware that you can only use underscore and alpha numeric characters in the name. There is a page on DIAC site which details this.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

atsurti said:


> I named all documents for me preceding with my firstname_lastname... Same for my wife...
> 
> For e.g. passport pages would be firstname_lastname_passport_pages.pdf
> 
> ...


thanks again. I will follow the FN_LN convention but my worry is my name is too long...45 chars including spaces between 5 words! 

yes, I am aware of that page...


----------

